# Suisin Aya 300mm White #2 Yanagiba by Itsuo Doi



## JBroida (Feb 21, 2012)

Suisin Aya 300mm White #2 Yanagiba by Itsuo Doi







Itsuo Doi, son of Keijiro Doi, makes the Aya line for Suisin. For years, he has been studying under his father and making knives under his careful eye. We have had the opportunity to spend time with the young Doi-san and watch him work. We were most impressed with his work, work philosophy, and attention to detail. The addition of the Aya knives to our lineup is something we are most proud of. Doi-san does a great job with white #2 steel. His knives, like his fathers, feel heavy for their size. The steel is dense and finely grained. A pleasure to sharpen, the take a very sharp edge.

We hope you will have the opportunity to enjoy the work of Itsuo Doi-san as we have.


http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/new-items-list/suisin-aya-300mm-yanagiba.html


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 21, 2012)

Excellent, I will have to get one of his knives for a Keijiro/Itsuo matching pair.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Feb 22, 2012)

Your camera on the fritz this week or something!?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 22, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> Your camera on the fritz this week or something!?



Video or still?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 22, 2012)

time is my issue


----------

